# Magazine and ammo question



## Blender345 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new here. I bought my first handgun (S&W Sigma SW9VE) and have yet to shoot it. My question is, since I will CC it and keep it as home defense, how long do you guys keep the ammo loaded in the magazine? I can't see myself taking it out at all unless I'm at the range. How often do you guys change the ammo out of the mag? just wondering. Thanks for your time. I don't want the mag springs getting weak is all. Especially if it happens at a time I will need it most.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

All members are encouraged to be familiar with the Forum Guidelines , so please take a few minutes to review them if you have not done so already.

Springs weaken from repeated compression and decompression. Leaving a spring in a static state of compression does not weaken it. You wear the spring out faster loading and unloading the mag than you do just leaving it loaded or unloaded.


----------



## ssnxp (Jan 17, 2010)

Todd said:


> Springs weaken from repeated compression and decompression. Leaving a spring in a static state of compression does not weaken it. You wear the spring out faster loading and unloading the mag than you do just leaving it loaded or unloaded.


I'm not the OP, but that's very good to know! Thank you.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Welcome from Big Sky Country.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome. Just leave them loaded or unloaded. Don't constantly load/unload except at the range. The Sigma SW9VE is a great pistol. Shoot it to get used to the trigger and have fun.


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

Agree with the statements concerning the Sigma. For the money, a good gun.

Just leave the magazine loaded after the initial use for a few sessions just to make sure that you are not getting any jams, FTF, etc. from it.


----------

